# Yoga???



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I guess the whole mindfulness thing comes from yoga. Does anybody here practice yoga and does it help with your SAD? If so how does it help? I mean Hatha yoga, yoga as a form of meditation. I tried transcendental meditation a long time ago and it didn't seem to help me. But I'm reading a book called Managing Performance Stress by David Pargman and he seems to be kind of big on yoga.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to do yoga and now sometimes do a video of it. It does help to calm your mind down. You can do asanas - poses or a series of movements which I think is called hatha. The meditation yoga is good if you are patient enough but I prefer "normal" meditation. At least you're concentrating on the poses/meditation for the time you're practising so this in itself gives a release from worry and a shift of activity.


----------



## bran-d (Nov 25, 2007)

i just started to attend a hatha yoga class, and despite being very nervous to go I loved it. I found that it was very calming and it makes you feel very physically strong which is quite empowering. It makes me feel quite tired and relaxed at the end. 
However, I have yet to really "try" the meditation since i'm not sure if that's really for me. I definitley would reccomend taking a hatha yoga class or getting a dvd (which i do as well) since it's a lot of fun and does help for reducing anxiety (especially the physical symptoms)


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

bran-d said:


> i just started to attend a hatha yoga class, and despite being very nervous to go I loved it. I found that it was very calming and it makes you feel very physically strong which is quite empowering. It makes me feel quite tired and relaxed at the end.


This is my experience exactly. I've also just starting going to a yoga class. I think yoga does help to overcome my SA, partly because just going out and interacting with others helps me, and also because it relaxes me.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I took a yoga class for a semester and loved it!
I don't think it helped my social anxiety, but it did make me feel alot more relaxed in general. :yes


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

No but I would like to try it. I went to up at the library near me not too long ago but when I got there there was a waiting list so I put my self on the list along with 50 other people.


----------

